# Custom Pipe Rack - Need Input????



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

Hello all ya'all pipe folks....

I mostly hang out in the cigar forums, specifically the retailer section as I build custom humidors....

I have been nudged more than a couple times to build a pipe rack or two... but, I need to say that I have never smoked a pipe nor do I know what would be desired in such a rack. I have seen several versions on the internet, all of which seem to be quite doable.... but, I would like to take it just a little above and beyond what I have seen...

My initial thoughts are to rework this flag display case that I designed and convert it in to a "pipe station".... Obviously, the display portion would be modified to contain and display pipes.... However, the bottom portion would be re-designed to be a humidor.... In that there would be a place to store your blends... perhaps make 10 or 12 compartments in there with spanish cedar dividers.... and have it open towards the front with a space to put any of the tools that you may use on the inside of the lid....

Anyways - any type of input would be greatly appreciated.... and I will dust off the design book and see what WE can come up with.....


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

The most popular these days are the keyhole style racks. Their really versatile - which is great because we never know what pipe we'll be getting next.

Pipe Furniture Keyhole Pipe Rack (24/36 pipes) Accessories at Smoking Pipes .com


----------



## chickenriceboo (May 20, 2010)

Glad to see you here Ed!

I figure most of the BOTL on puff would know your work, but for those who don't please have a look at Ed's beautiful humidors. 
Custom Humidors - Waxing Moon Wood
Lots of pics in there.

I agree with Mr drastic quench, even within that frame, the keyhole style racks would be really welcome to accommodate the large variations in pipe styles and sizes.

At the moment I've only got about 10 briar pipes, and maybe 5 or 6 cobs. I think a relatively simple 20-25 pipe capacity rack would be nice for those who haven't let PAD get out of control. Personally, I dont really need a glass door.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Ed, check out the racks I made recently for a few friends. Maybe you could get some Ideas there. I used a 1 1/4" forstner bit bor the base and a 1" for the top "rest". I made a 1" hole through a piece of lumber and then cut the board in half. Basically creating a 1/2" U shaped rest.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/274797-homemade-pipe-rack.html


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

My only advice would be not to have a humidor in the bottom. Most of us don't store our tobacco in spanish cedar, we store it in mason jars. I would put something in that holds standard sized jars, or tobacco tins.

Looks cool though!


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Yeah instead of a humidor definitely do shelves, cubbies, or drawers for tobacco tins and mason jars.

Here is a website with a lot of ideas to give you some thoughts about rack/storage layout: Welcome to Two Cousins Pipe Racks


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Welcome Ed, glad to see you here and can't wait to see your first pipe related work :tu


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

I prefer racks with an slot open at the front for the pipe stem. Perhaps 1/3 of my collection is composed of large, specialty or freehands and they do not fit into the standard "holed" or "keyhole" pipe racks. If the stem holder is open, it makes it easier to hold the larger/specialty pipes, - and I would image a collector of pipes will include several of these.

I like that glassed drawer at the bottom. If that was mine, I'd use it to hold delicate pipes such as meerschaums, tampers and other displayable pipe paraphernalia.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I don't know if this will help, but the one problem I have with most pipe racks is that all the pipes are crammed into as small a space as possible, which means you don't really see the individual pipes that well. What I would like to see in a pipe rack is a profile set up (so you're looking at the pipe, rather than down the bowl), with enough room between the pipes to give each pipe it's own little area, if that makes sense.

Of course, this is thinking of a larger rack, holding twenty-plus pipes, not a three pipe rack on the desk.


----------



## LosingSleep (Dec 26, 2009)

MarkC said:


> I don't know if this will help, but the one problem I have with most pipe racks is that all the pipes are crammed into as small a space as possible, which means you don't really see the individual pipes that well. What I would like to see in a pipe rack is a profile set up (so you're looking at the pipe, rather than down the bowl), with enough room between the pipes to give each pipe it's own little area, if that makes sense.
> 
> Of course, this is thinking of a larger rack, holding twenty-plus pipes, not a three pipe rack on the desk.


What if the keyholes in the rack posted above, were turned 90°?


----------



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

Thank you for all the input.... I will be putting something together, on paper... within the next month or so.... I have other shop committments at the moment.

What I would like to do.... is to incorporate the ideas brought forward here in to something.... and then donate it to a Puff contest, raffle for the cause, or any other worthy organization..... perhaps a raffle with the proceeds going to the cigars for the troops movement going on....

I figure the best way to get it right is to make one and then put it out there in the hands of somebody that would use it...

Any thoughts, ideas or suggestions as to what to do.... Contest, raffle, or just draw a name from the proverbial hat? Either way, I'm going to build it and let the first one go....

Maybe we can have a poll?

Plenty of time to organize something.... as it'll most likely be a month before I begin the build.


----------

